# IBS sufferers in the Baltimore, MD area?



## ESchwarzy (Jun 19, 2015)

I'd love to connect with some IBS sufferers who live in the greater Baltimore area. A little south actually but really close to the city. I've been battling with IBS-C and SIBO for about three years now. I'm sure for a lot of people that's a cake walk, but this newly discovered illness has really thrown me a curve ball.

I finally found this website after years of google searching for SIBO support groups with no luck, minus one or two on Facebook. Talk to me about physical or mental wellness. I'm also seriously into cooking. Any (home cook) foodies out there? Thank you!

-E


----------

